# My good friend Melonie



## vrdef (Oct 10, 2008)

With great sadness I must relay the story of my cat Melonie's passing. I rescued her from the pound in 1999. She was about 3 years old then. A big cat, she fluctuated between 16 and 22 lbs. And quite a talker, especially after I'd been out of town. She hated being alone. She was so attached to me that she absolutely had to be in the same room with and near me. She was an exceptionally friendly and mellow cat. Everyone who met her commented so. She loved to eat - she'd eat as much as I'd let her. She had to be put on a diet or I'm convinced she would have ballooned in weight. She brought immeasurable happiness to my life; a concept that I think people who do not have pets cannot understand. Thursday evening was totally normal...our activities were normal, her behavior normal. As she was lying on the carpet she let out an awful cry and suddenly died. I took her to the vet ASAP but it was just too late. My life and home have been forever altered. I know that watching her suffer would have been far worse but losing her so suddenly was a very difficult thing. Again, the impact of this cannot be truly understood by non-pet people. In any case, a wonderful kitty has departed the world and it is a sadder place because of it. Thank you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like you rescued each other. Melonie had a wonderful life with you.

Love the last picture, looks like she's laughing at you because she got your spot.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you've lost Melonie. She really loved you, and I know you loved her. God bless you and give you peace.


----------



## tofog68 (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss,She was a beautiful Cat.Some non pet owners just don't realise that our Pets are much more than just pets,they really are part of the family and when the pass on its almost like losing a human family member.

God bless,
tofog68 :catrun


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

So sorry to hear about your loss. It must have been very distressing to lose Melanie so suddenly.
Thank you for posting the pictures- she looks so sweet  
seashell


----------

